

What's in a Side Project? - benjihill
http://founderdating.com/blog/

======
benparsons
Since this is the current most recent post it doesn't matter yet, but the
correct URL is <http://founderdating.com/whats-in-a-side-project/>. A mod
should change the submitted URL.

------
throwawayG9
_"Now millions of people share in the fun."_

But is it profitable? I have built a fun, big site in the past, but I couldn't
keep paying for the servers. Now I know it's not as easy as "build something
cool, users will come, and money will follow"

------
zabbyz
I had no idea formspring started as a side project. also super cool to note -
most of the companies started because there was a need to be filled. seems
like a great way to start a side project is to fill a need of your own.

------
joering2
> David Sacks spun it out as a separate company, and it was recently acquired
> by Microsoft for $1.2 billion.

It a perfect example of executions and networking/inside deals. Yammer has
always been violating on multiple Facebook patents and one would think that
once Y became a heavyweight someone at FB legal dept would have pursued the
suit. But they hadn't. Only later on to be bought by MS, which has its own
stake in Facebook. Rest assured, had you pull the "Yammer startup", you would
have been bombed with cease & desist letters from FB until you bleed the last
drop of sweat.

